

"Shut that damn thing up" - How to minimize or eliminate PC noise - gnosis
http://www.cocoon-culture.com/lib/noise-report/external-docs/shutup.htm

======
ajuc
This is an old article ("you should actually be able to run a completely
fanless PC, even a newer 300MHz-plus unit").

I don't know if modern PC can work when silenced that way (esp. graphic
cards).

One solution I consider right now is buying some cheap terminal with flash,
video card, and ethernet, and keep my workstation in other room.

~~~
drats
Graphics cards aside - I am not sure how many people in the market for a
silent workstation require a graphics card with a fan, but I imagine there are
plenty who don't need it - it's perfectly possible to get a fanless PSU[1], a
SSD drive and a beefy fanless CPU cooler on a low wattage[2] CPU. Failing
that, there is water cooling and huge fans at very low rotation.

[1]
[http://www.silentpcreview.com/Fanless_PSU_Torture_Test_Round...](http://www.silentpcreview.com/Fanless_PSU_Torture_Test_Roundup)
[2] slightly underclocked, laptop or a lower power server version

